# El PP huye de un Gobierno con Vox: "Si hay que repetir las elecciones, se repiten"



## acitisuJ (31 Ene 2022)

LAS ENCUESTAS ALEJAN LA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA

*El PP huye de un Gobierno con Vox: "Si hay que repetir las elecciones, se repiten"*

*El debate no se abrirá hasta el 13-F, pero los barones alertan de que una coalición con Abascal lastrará a Juanma Moreno en Andalucía y la llegada de Casado a la Moncloa*









El PP huye de un Gobierno con Vox: "Si hay que repetir las elecciones, se repiten"


El debate no se abrirá hasta el 13-F, pero los barones alertan de que una coalición con Abascal lastrará a Juanma Moreno en Andalucía y la llegada de Casado a la Moncloa




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## kettlebell (31 Ene 2022)

Me parece estupendo q las repitan, así sacarán aún menos escaños.


----------



## Tae-suk (31 Ene 2022)

Nadie lo había dicho, pocos lo habían previsto, aunque yo ya había pensado alguna vez en esa posibilidad: que el PP gane, sin mayoría absoluta, que no consiga ponerse de acuerdo para conseguir el apoyo, o cuando menos, la abstención de ningún partido, y que finalmente, ante la imposibilidad de lograr ser investido, Mañueco se vea "obligado" a repetir las elecciones.

Poco a poco el PP, aunque se resista a mostrar sus cartas, lo empieza a dejar claro: con VOX, ni a la vuelta de la esquina. Ni con un palo. Con UPN se casan, con Cs se meten en la cama, con el PSOE admiten un "aquí te pillo aquí te mato", pero con VOX, ni un besito en la mejilla. Nada.

Ellos sabrán lo que hacen. "O no", que diría Rajoy.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (31 Ene 2022)

Extrema necesidad


----------



## acitisuJ (31 Ene 2022)

El PP prefiere que gobierne la izquierda antes que gobernar con Vox. Espero que esto abra los ojos a algunos votantes del PP.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (31 Ene 2022)

¿Esas declaraciones no son "antidemocráticas"?


----------



## kettlebell (31 Ene 2022)

Y derrochonas, que no salen gratis las elecciones.


----------



## °YoMismo° (31 Ene 2022)

El pp sabe que vox es su comptencia


----------



## Javiser (31 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno. Con esos resultados esa era la opción más lógica, con ciudadanos controlando al PSOE y evitando que se lanzase a manos de podemos y nacionalistas. De hecho era la única suma posible esas elecciones, y Rivera creyendo que su negativa le daría más escaños hizo que se repitiesen las elecciones, como si con más escaños la cosa hubiese sido muy diferente cuando todos sabemos que aún sacando ciudadanos mejores resultados, volvería a encontrarse en la misma tesitura de que la suma más lógica sería ellos con el PSOE.

Llegaron las elecciones ¿Y qué pasó? Ciudadanos se hundió. Esas elecciones que ellos fomentaron convirtieron un partido interesante con posibilidades de futuro en una broma parlamentaria al borde de la desaparición, dejando dos únicas sumas posibles, una que casi sería un troleo político, de PP + PSOE, y la que se dio al final ( y que si no se hubiese dado nos habría llevado a unas terceras elecciones), PSOE + podemos + morralla variada.

El resultado final fue uno mucho peor que un gobierno PSOE ciudadanos , y estos últimos semi desaparecidos. Si no querían sopa, tuvieron día tazas .

Por cosas como esta hay que tener cuidado con negar posibles pactos y buscar repetición de elecciones, porque igual el resultado es contrario al que se desea, y con consecuencias dramáticas. En este caso igual se repiten las elecciones y el pacto de PP y vox deba darse igualmente, con la diferencia de que podría ser para formar un gobierno de vox y no del PP por el sorpasso que estos podían sufrir al perder votantes que ven que el partido de derechas que votan, igual no es más que un PSOE con otras siglas y toca votar a otro partido de derechas, esta vez real, y en este caso sería vox .

Yo ahí lo dejo como aviso a esos dirigentes peperos que juegan tanto con la indefinición política y la medias tintas


----------



## Tae-suk (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El PP prefiere que gobierne la izquierda antes que gobernar con Vox. Espero que esto abra los ojos a algunos votantes del PP.



La "prueba de fuego" para el PP llegará muy pronto: *el año que viene en Ceuta. *Al tiempo.

¿Y por qué en 2023 y en Ceuta? Porque VOX, por vez primera, conseguirá ganar unas elecciones en una circunscripción de ámbito supramunicipal, y tendrá legitimidad para gobernar, o al menos, intentar conseguir la investidura.

Ese será el examen definitivo para el PP. El ser o no ser. El momento en el que tendrán que definirse SI O SI. Una cosa es que el PP gane y pida el apoyo de VOX. Y otra es que sea VOX el que gane y el PP el que reciba, por un lado, la petición de apoyo de VOX y por otro, la exigencia del PSOE de "no apoyar a la ultraderecha".

En ese momento, el PP se verá abocado a definirse y a elegir: o apoyar a VOX para que gobierne, o pactar con el PSOE para gobernar con estos, o bien en solitario pero con su apoyo. El PP tendrá que elegir... y creo que ya han dejado claro cuál será su postura...


----------



## Me voy del foro (31 Ene 2022)

Juanma Moreno Masón hijo de la gran puta y mil padres


----------



## Pedro Fustablante (31 Ene 2022)

*POLÍTICOS HIJOS DE PUTA*
*
LO QUE HAY QUE VOTAR
*
*ES DÓNDE AHORCARLOS*


----------



## Vulcan86 (31 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno. Con esos resultados esa era la opción más lógica, con ciudadanos controlando al PSOE y evitando que se lanzase a manos de podemos y nacionalistas. De hecho era la única suma posible esas elecciones, y Rivera creyendo que su negativa le daría más escaños hizo que se repitiesen las elecciones, como si con más escaños la cosa hubiese sido muy diferente cuando todos sabemos que aún sacando ciudadanos mejores resultados, volvería a encontrarse en la misma tesitura de que la suma más lógica sería ellos con el PSOE.
> 
> Llegaron las elecciones ¿Y qué pasó? Ciudadanos se hundió. Esas elecciones que ellos fomentaron convirtieron un partido interesante con posibilidades de futuro en una broma parlamentaria al borde de la desaparición, dejando dos únicas sumas posibles, una que casi sería un troleo político, de PP + PSOE, y la que se dio al final ( y que si no se hubiese dado nos habría llevado a unas terceras elecciones), PSOE + podemos + morralla variada.
> 
> ...



Os habéis tragado la propaganda del psoe ,rivera ofreció a Sánchez gobernar a cambio de no subir los impuestos


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El PP prefiere que gobierne la izquierda antes que gobernar con Vox. Espero que esto abra los ojos a algunos votantes del PP.



De eso se trata.


----------



## birdland (31 Ene 2022)

El pp pase lo que pase estas elecciones esta jodido 
Si gana con mayoría, tendrá a vox en frente 
Si necesita apoyo, y llama a vox ( lo dudo ) estos no le darán un cheque en blanco 

y si se lían con el psoe están acabados


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Ene 2022)

Agenda a tope. Han debido de recibir algún toque, porque esto no es normal...


----------



## Nicors (31 Ene 2022)

Ciudadanos al negar el gobierno con el psoe y propiciar nuevas elecciones, inició, junto con la huida de Arrimadas de Cataluña, el camino a su desaparición, pero bueno esos es el pasado, cs dejó de existir.
Ahora tenemos un escenario parecido, un dilema al que se enfrentará el pp, ellos sabrán que hacen, igual lo hacen por estrategia electoral y finalmente si pacten con Vox.
Vox tiene que seguir a lo suyo y no pensar que con su estrategia propicie un gobierno del psoe, no, leña al mono; que exijan la entrada en los gobiernos.


----------



## Tae-suk (31 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno. Con esos resultados esa era la opción más lógica, con ciudadanos controlando al PSOE y evitando que se lanzase a manos de podemos y nacionalistas. De hecho era la única suma posible esas elecciones, y Rivera creyendo que su negativa le daría más escaños hizo que se repitiesen las elecciones, como si con más escaños la cosa hubiese sido muy diferente cuando todos sabemos que aún sacando ciudadanos mejores resultados, volvería a encontrarse en la misma tesitura de que la suma más lógica sería ellos con el PSOE.
> 
> Llegaron las elecciones ¿Y qué pasó? Ciudadanos se hundió. Esas elecciones que ellos fomentaron convirtieron un partido interesante con posibilidades de futuro en una broma parlamentaria al borde de la desaparición, dejando dos únicas sumas posibles, una que casi sería un troleo político, de PP + PSOE, y la que se dio al final ( y que si no se hubiese dado nos habría llevado a unas terceras elecciones), PSOE + podemos + morralla variada.
> 
> El resultado final fue uno mucho peor que un gobierno PSOE ciudadanos , y estos últimos semi desaparecidos. Si no querían sopa, tuvieron día tazas .





Nicors dijo:


> Ciudadanos al negar el gobierno con el psoe y propiciar nuevas elecciones, inició, junto con la huida de Arrimadas de Cataluña, el camino a su desaparición, pero bueno esos es el pasado, cs dejó de existir.
> Ahora tenemos un escenario parecido, un dilema al que se enfrentará el pp, ellos sabrán que hacen, igual lo hacen por estrategia electoral y finalmente si pacten con Vox.
> Vox tiene que seguir a lo suyo y no pensar que con su estrategia propicie un gobierno del psoe, no, leña al mono; que exijan la entrada en los gobiernos.



_Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno._

Mucha gente se acuerda de eso y culpa a Rivera de la situación actual, por no hablar de la situación de Ciudadanos. Y es verdad, pero hay que aclarar que el motivo de la postura de Rivera fue la promesa que hizo en la campaña de las elecciones de Abril de 2019 de no pactar con Sánchez.

El bueno de Albert demostró ser un pardillo de cuidado, pero también un hombre de palabra y de principios. En la campaña electoral había prometido no pactar con Sánchez. El problema, es que no se esperaba el resultado que se iba a producir: PSOE, 123. PP, 66 y Cs 57.

Rivera esperaba un ascenso brutal de Cs, además de una bajada tanto de PP como de PSOE. No acertó en casi nada: C's subió, pero mucho menos de lo que él pensaba, PSOE subió mucho y ganó las elecciones, y el PP se hundió como nunca. Por otra parte, Podemos siguió con su senda descendiente (42 escaños) y VOX entró en el Parlamento con un resultado aceptable (24), pero que hacía imposible repetir el acuerdo de Andalucía entre PP, Cs y VOX (bautizado por la izmierda como el "trifachito"). En ese nuevo escenario, lo más inteligente y lógico desde luego habría sido un acuerdo y un gobierno de coalición entre PSOE y Cs, con Sánchez presidente y Rivera vicepresidente, mayoría absoluta para gobernar (180 escaños), mandando al PP a la oposición y una durísima travesía del desierto, convirtiendo a Podemos y VOX en irrelevantes y cortando en seco la capacidad de chantaje de los separatistas.

Eso habría sido lo lógico, pero... Riverita era rehén de su promesa electoral de que no pactaría de ninguna manera con Sánchez. Y Rivera, a diferencia del TRILERO, cumplió su palabra, aunque eso le costara no gobernar, no ser vicepresidente y provocar la repetición electoral, que llevaron al hundimiento de su partido y a su dimisión y retirada de la política.

Esto se llama tener palabra y principios. Y Rivera, aun con sus defectos y sus errores, demostró tenerlos.


----------



## dragon33 (31 Ene 2022)

El PP es una putilla socialdemócrata del globalismo.


----------



## Nicors (31 Ene 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> _Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno._
> 
> Mucha gente se acuerda de eso y culpa a Rivera de la situación actual, por no hablar de la situación de Ciudadanos. Y es verdad, pero hay que aclarar que el motivo de la postura de Rivera fue la promesa que hizo en la campaña de las elecciones de Abril de 2019 de no pactar con Sánchez.
> 
> ...



Si pero que el resultado catastrófico: un gobierno social comunista que pacta con partidos golpistas, ruina y descrédito internacional.

Vamos a suponer que a Abscal le de la venada y se harte de la política y se fuera para su casa (que ya lo ha pensado) eso sería catastrófico, no sólo para su partido, sino para toda España. Así que los políticos que valen, están obligados a dar la batalla no ya por ellos o sus partidos, sino por un bien superior. 
Desde aquí, Santi, no desfallecezcas, España te necesita.


----------



## Vulcan86 (31 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si pero que el resultado catastrófico: un gobierno social comunista que pacta con partidos golpistas, ruina y descrédito internacional.
> 
> Vamos a suponer que a Abscal le de la venada y se harte de la política y se fuera para su casa (que ya lo ha pensado) eso sería catastrófico, no sólo para su partido, sino para toda España. Así que los políticos que valen, están obligados a dar la batalla no ya por ellos o sus partidos, sino por un bien superior.
> Desde aquí, Santi, no desfallecezcas, España te necesita.



Porque crees que lo ha pensado ?


----------



## Nicors (31 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Porque crees que lo ha pensado ?



No se, será harto de la campaña contra el y su partido.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 Ene 2022)

Es estrategia electoral para no espantar a su electorado " moderado"(progre)
Si repitiesen elecciones bajo ese pretexto, la PP perderia un 30% de los votos como poco que irian a parar a Bocs.
Sanchez tampoco iba a pactar con podemos porque no "hubiera podido dormir"


----------



## Toctocquienes (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> LAS ENCUESTAS ALEJAN LA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA
> 
> *El PP huye de un Gobierno con Vox: "Si hay que repetir las elecciones, se repiten"*
> 
> ...



No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, y en el PP no quieren asumir que es Casado quien más lastra a Casado. 
No tiene ni ideas (buenas) ni carisma ni capacidad alguna. Lo mejor que Casado puede hacer por el PP y por España es largarse.

Es que mira que me da asco Pedro Sánchez pero me parece infinitamente más capaz que Casado.
Casado simplemente no está a la altura.


----------



## Vulcan86 (31 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No se, será harto de la campaña contra el y su partido.



Hombre cuando se metió en esto ya sabía a lo que venía


----------



## Coviban (31 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno. Con esos resultados esa era la opción más lógica, con ciudadanos controlando al PSOE y evitando que se lanzase a manos de podemos y nacionalistas. De hecho era la única suma posible esas elecciones, y Rivera creyendo que su negativa le daría más escaños hizo que se repitiesen las elecciones, como si con más escaños la cosa hubiese sido muy diferente cuando todos sabemos que aún sacando ciudadanos mejores resultados, volvería a encontrarse en la misma tesitura de que la suma más lógica sería ellos con el PSOE.
> 
> Llegaron las elecciones ¿Y qué pasó? Ciudadanos se hundió. Esas elecciones que ellos fomentaron convirtieron un partido interesante con posibilidades de futuro en una broma parlamentaria al borde de la desaparición, dejando dos únicas sumas posibles, una que casi sería un troleo político, de PP + PSOE, y la que se dio al final ( y que si no se hubiese dado nos habría llevado a unas terceras elecciones), PSOE + podemos + morralla variada.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que te contaron los medios. La realidad es que en ningún momento el psoe se planteó gobernar con Cs. Ya tenían el pacto con Podemos, Bildu y ERC.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> LAS ENCUESTAS ALEJAN LA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA
> 
> *El PP huye de un Gobierno con Vox: "Si hay que repetir las elecciones, se repiten"*
> 
> ...




​


----------



## BogadeAriete (31 Ene 2022)

"Muñeco" no es mas tonto porque no es mas grande, como se baje los pantalones con el tema para dar aire a Fra Casado, se va a la oposición. Tiene muchos ausuntos judiciales pendientes, tiene que pillar Junta si o si el 13 F, asi que pactará con Vox.


----------



## NXT (31 Ene 2022)

Básicamente, castigar al ciudadano hasta que vote "bien".


----------



## tocafa (31 Ene 2022)

Aún hay muchos peperros (los que no están a sueldo claro) que tienen los ojos vendados. Espero que vayan quitándose la venda poco a poco. En Vox son bienvenidos, siempre que no sean a sueldo del PP, que esos nunca se irán de ese partido cloaca corrupto.


----------



## jose253 (31 Ene 2022)

lo mejor que le podria a pasar a vox es esto pero son tan puto betas que se dedican a hacerles de sirvientes. si lo mejor es que el pp pacte con el psoe y se retraten. y dejar las mierdas de 'bueno, estos son una mierda, pero al menos no gobierna la izquierda'


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Yo hace tiempo que lo tengo claro, Casado es un fracasado como dicen y como es evidente.
Es un Sánchez sin suerte y sin Falcon


----------



## Tomatitochan (31 Ene 2022)

El PP es el PSOE con mejor ropa pero la misma escoria progresodomita.

Sólo VOX salvará España


----------



## FilibustHero (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que lo tengo claro, Casado es un fracasado como dicen y como es evidente.
> *Es un Sánchez sin suerte *y sin Falcon



 muy bueno, me lo apunto


----------



## pepetemete (31 Ene 2022)

Me la suda nivel Premium Platinium


----------



## rosales (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El PP prefiere que gobierne la izquierda antes que gobernar con Vox. Espero que esto abra los ojos a algunos votantes del PP.



Muy certero, ahí le has dado. El PP es un partido socialdemócrata, y por tanto superfluo. El único partido de derechas significativo en España es vOx.


----------



## jose253 (31 Ene 2022)

ya están volviendo a recular los de vox, tienen menos fiabilidad que un gordo en una silla de plastico

como cojones vas a cambiar politicas sin entrar en el gobierno? el mismo discurso que llevaban en andalucia o en madrid, que forma de cagar diarrea en la cara de sus votantes continuamente.

'nisiquiera he dicho que queramos entrar en el gobierno' no extraña que haya muchos peperos que sigan votando al pp, si estos no tienen cojones a defender sus principios y solo hacen seguidismo al pp, pa que vas a votar a vox. regalar los oidos esta muy bien pero no sirve para nada en la practica


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Ene 2022)

El PP siempre hace lo que quieren los socialcomunistas, ese es el mensaje


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Ene 2022)

No os quepa duda que van a tratar hacer una gran pinza para que no gobierne Vox, es muy peligroso que gobierne un partido patriota en el occidente Europeo. Le van a hacer la misma pinza que al Frente Nacional.


----------



## oso_perez (31 Ene 2022)

Ni el PP va a pactar con voz ni el PSOE con bildu.
Palabrita del niño Jesús.


----------



## ppd (31 Ene 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> La "prueba de fuego" para el PP llegará muy pronto: *el año que viene en Ceuta. *Al tiempo.
> 
> ¿Y por qué en 2023 y en Ceuta? Porque VOX, por vez primera, conseguirá ganar unas elecciones en una circunscripción de ámbito supramunicipal, y tendrá legitimidad para gobernar, o al menos, intentar conseguir la investidura.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el examen llegará antes. Ahora en CyL y en unos meses en las andaluzas.

En 2023, VOX ganará, como poco, Ceuta y Murcia. Pero ojo. Esos pactos no serán Comunidad a Comunidad. Si PP quiere que VOX le apoye en Madrid, CyL o CLm, tendrá que devolver el apoyo. Y ya veremos que pasa en Valencia.

Tiempos interesantes en la política. Y hay quien quiere volver al bipartidismo.


----------



## Tiresias (31 Ene 2022)

Menudo teatro todo. Qué poca vergüenza!


----------



## jaimegvr (31 Ene 2022)

birdland dijo:


> El pp pase lo que pase estas elecciones esta jodido
> Si gana con mayoría, tendrá a vox en frente
> Si necesita apoyo, y llama a vox ( lo dudo ) estos no le darán un cheque en blanco
> 
> y si se lían con el psoe están acabados



VOX ya ha dejado claro que solo apoyaran al pp para entrar en el gobierno de castilla leon junto con ellos, para controlarles. Y el pp ya ha contestado que no. VOx ya no va a dar cheques en blanco.


----------



## little hammer (31 Ene 2022)

Pero....pero...que miedo le tienen a que les llamen fachas los maricas de playa estos

Pero si precisamente Vox, al menos de boquilla, es el que más cumple los ideales liberales del PP.

Digamos que el discurso de Vox es el del PP antes de los gobiernos de Rajoy.

Además, Vox es igualmente social democrata. Un modelo de social democracia menos intervencionista desde luego.

-Pero ejjjjque una cosa es la Ultraderecha social y otra la económica.....pero las dos son fachas y......

Muchas gracias por su aportación señor progre.

Son fachas en que?

Económicamente son el PP de Aznar. Y en cuanto a libertades individuales incluso más "modernos"

¿eran ustedes fascistas hace 20 años? ¿Es lo que intentan decir, señores de la pepé?

Pero por mi cojonudo.

Que haga lo mismo la pzoé y se repitan las elecciones año a año. Sin gobierno estamos mejor. Eso está demostrado. Los políticos en su forma actual cuanto menos hagan mejor


----------



## jose253 (31 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> VOX ya ha dejado claro que solo apoyaran al pp para entrar en el gobierno de castilla leon junto con ellos, para controlarles. Y el pp ya ha contestado que no. VOx ya no va a dar cheques en blanco.



ha dicho abascal que ellos 'nunca han dicho que quieren entrar en el gobierno' ya se estan cagando la patapabajo y reculando como hacen siempre


----------



## Sievert (31 Ene 2022)

Que repitan, que repitan, y cuantas más veces, mejor. 

"Arrieritos somos, y en el camino nos encontraremos".


----------



## Honkytonk Man (31 Ene 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> _Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno._
> 
> Mucha gente se acuerda de eso y culpa a Rivera de la situación actual, por no hablar de la situación de Ciudadanos. Y es verdad, pero hay que aclarar que el motivo de la postura de Rivera fue la promesa que hizo en la campaña de las elecciones de Abril de 2019 de no pactar con Sánchez.
> 
> ...



Rivera no pactò con Chánchez, pero no por mantener su palabra como dices, sino porque conocía muy bien a Chánchez, tal y como lo definió muy bien en sus intervenciones sobre la banda de Sanchez. Para cualquier ley no apoyada por Cs, Chánchez habría buscado el voto de los Frankestein y eso Rivera no se lo podía permitir.

Por no hablar de que Sánchez quería los votos de Cs gratis y en ningun momento ofreció la Vicepresidencia a Rivera.

Y todo esto lo digo considerando a Cs un partido basura, porque marginaron a Vox. Pero al pan, pan, y al vino, vino.


----------



## todoayen (31 Ene 2022)

Nah, ya se iventaran alguna causa de fuerza mayor para justificar la gran coalición.El virus, el clima, el deseo de la ciudadanía....


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ene 2022)

La estrategia del PP es suicida.

El enemigo no son los liberales ni conservadores a los que atacan sin piedad . 

El enemigo son los etarras , los golpistas , los comunistas , socialistas y separatistas con los que el PP al parecer ya está en su bando.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> LAS ENCUESTAS ALEJAN LA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA
> 
> *El PP huye de un Gobierno con Vox: "Si hay que repetir las elecciones, se repiten"*
> 
> ...



De tanto jugar con el voto útil van a terminar mandando a muchos de sus votantes a la "ejtrema derecha". 
Como dice en enano cómplice de asesinato,si has de elegir entre original y copia,siempre se tiende al original,por lo que de elegir entre pp y soe,mejor soe, dejando a la gente de derechas con la única opción de Vox.


----------



## ahbl (31 Ene 2022)

Mismo perro, distinto collar:


----------



## Lefri (31 Ene 2022)

La actitud y estrategia del Pp es incomprensible.

¿Que es lo que les lleva a no querer saber absolutamente nada de vox?

¿porqué esa actitud?

¿que esperan lograr manteniendo esa errática estrategia?

Como el Pp siga por esa línea pasará a llamarse el Partido Perdedor


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

Estos del PP parecen subnormales.

Tal y como pintan las cosas, como digan que no quieren con Vox no les va a votar ni su puta madre. Ni en CyL ni en España. Me explico:

Hemos pasado un verdadero viacrucis sociocomunista, el gobierno mas izquierdista desde el de Negrin.

Si la gente les vota es para posibilitar que haya un gobierno de derecha con Vox, no porque Casado sea un lider de nada. Casado lleva chupando polla zurda con fruición y contemporizando con las propuestas mas destructivas y lesivas de PSOE-Podemos desde que Rajoy dejo el maletín y se fue a ponerse fino de Callahan 18 a un restaurante. Su imagen como lider en la masa social de derecha es negativa para las intenciones de voto del partido. En un sitio normal lo habrian hecho desfilar hace tiempo via congreso extraordinario, pero otra vez nos damos con los misterios de la política española: como es posible que una ningunez (no llega a mediania) como Casado siga de secretario general. Ni el Iker Jimenez se atreve con semejante enigma.

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que los grandes poderes de la derecha (CEOE, iglesia y ejercito) hayan decidido que mejor dejar al PP hundirse para que el voto vaya a Vox, quedando el PP con los peores resultados de la historia, ergo dimision inmediata de toda Génova (o donde cojones esten ahora) y entrada a lo Cincinato de Isabel Ayuso o Almeida a recomponer el partido tras la voladura intencionada, mientras es entubado parlamentariamente como una comparsa de Vox con el puñado de votos suficientes para evitar de que Vox se eche demasiado al monte (que es de ilusos esperar eso, pero bueno, hay gente en la democracia cristiana que se creen que podria salir Franco de su tumba y morderles).


----------



## Prophet (31 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estos del PP parecen subnormales.
> 
> Tal y como pintan las cosas, como digan que no quieren con Vox no les va a votar ni su puta madre. Ni en CyL ni en España. Me explico:
> 
> ...



Carmeida después de lo de Madrid Central es un cadáver político pero todavía no lo sabe. La única que puede salvar al Partido Progre es Ayuso y espero por el bien de Hispanistán que no sea así porque esta es otra progre con piel de derechona.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Carmeida después de lo de Madrid Central es un cadáver político pero todavía no lo sabe. La única que puede salvar al Partido Progre es Ayuso y espero por el bien de Hispanistán que no sea así porque esta es otra progre con piel de derechona.



Almeida Cockface es mas listo de lo que parece. Solo viendo como mangonea a todos los concejales propios y ajenos en el Ayuntamiento.

Es un Gallardon, pero en bajito y feo. Es un muerto muy vivo.


----------



## Marvelita (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> LAS ENCUESTAS ALEJAN LA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA
> 
> *El PP huye de un Gobierno con Vox: "Si hay que repetir las elecciones, se repiten"*
> 
> ...



una polla como una olla jajjaj
no se lo creen ni ellos...


----------



## Marvelita (31 Ene 2022)

Lo de la politica en este pais es de circo...

Estoy ya se ha convertido en un "o gobierno yo solo o elecciones hasta que asi sea"...


----------



## Nicors (31 Ene 2022)

En el pp hay dos sectores y están en guerra desde la elección de Casado.
Declaraciones de Ayuso, hoy mismo:

En una entrevista con _Antena 3_, Ayuso no ve que sea cuestión de "recaditos" el mensaje de Aznar en Valladolid de que el objetivo de las elecciones en Castilla y León no es que haya "que ganar para que vaya no sé quién a la Moncloa", y que "lo inteligente es "rodearse de los mejores", en una posible alusión al conflicto del líder del PP con la presidenta regional por el liderazgo del partido en Madrid.

"No tengo que ver con cada cosa que ocurre en política en este país", ha subrayado Ayuso, y ha añadido que el expresidente "no es un florero, es un político" que "ha unido al centro derecha en las mayores mayorías que ha habido nunca, a más de once millones de españoles".

La presidenta regional no cree que Aznar se quisiera referir a ella en sus palabras en el mitin de Valladolid porque sino la hubiera "mencionado directamente" y lo que hizo fue "sentar esa cátedra" para que en el PP "sepamos qué queremos hacer".

"Si alguien quiere un discurso de palabras vacías que no le llame", ha afirmado Ayuso, que ha apuntado que Aznar es "un referente político para el PP y el centro derecha en general", que "sienta cátedra" e invita a "hacernos pensar".

En esta línea, ha señalado que si ese mitin lo hubiera organizado ella la hubiera invitado a la reflexión, y ha añadido que no cree que sea "cuestión de recaditos". "Él si quiere decir algo a las claras, lo dice", ha espetado.

Frente a las críticas de Casado a Vox durante el inicio de la campaña electoral, Ayuso ha indicado que Vox y PP, aunque tienen diferentes proyectos políticos, "comparten muchas cosas" como los votantes e "intereses compartidos para el proyecto que necesitamos en España" ante el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez.

"España necesita un cambio y no estamos para buscar entre nosotros estas divisiones", ha zanjado.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (31 Ene 2022)

Agenda 2030


----------



## kvrtis (31 Ene 2022)

A estos con la monserga del voto util les va a acabar saliendo el tiro por la culata, no puedes estar mandando, convocar elecciones y amenazar con otras elecciones mas si no sale lo que no te han dado las 2 veces anteriores, es ridiculo


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ene 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Agenda 2030


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Sólo queda VOX


----------



## andyy (31 Ene 2022)

ASI SE LAS GASTAN ESTA BASURA DE PP/PSOE.

SI NO SALEN LOS RESULTADOS QUE YO QUIERO SE REPITEN ELECCIONES HASTA Q SALGA LO Q YO QUIERO. HDLGP
Y AUN HAY SUKNORR Q LES VOTAN


----------



## Burboom (31 Ene 2022)

No va a hacer falta, la hostia que se va a dar fracasado va a ser antológica.


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2022)

Yo si fuera Casado llamaría a Albert Rivera o a Rosa Díez para que le cuenten qué pasa cuando intentas imponerle una dirección a tus votantes en vez de escuchar lo que te dicen ellos.

Pero qué sabré yo de política.


----------



## Schenker (31 Ene 2022)

Nada, rumores. Es de esas declaraciones que habría que citar, como los mensajes en Burbuja, para que después no puedan quedar en el olvido.

Como salgan unos resultados que permitan el gobierno del PP con el apoyo de Vox, perderán el culo por llegar a un acuerdo y mantener el cargo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El PP prefiere que gobierne la izquierda antes que gobernar con Vox. Espero que esto abra los ojos a algunos votantes del PP.



el pp tb tiene redes clienterales, yo no me creo que esa mierda tenga muchos votantes que realmente se crean lo que dicen que representan a estas alturas de la pelicula


----------



## Dj Puesto (31 Ene 2022)

Si hacen eso se confirma que el PP es un partido de izquierdas porque con el único con el que no pactaría es con el de su lado vaia vaia


----------



## Pato Sentado (31 Ene 2022)

Los viejitos votan al PPSOE, es lo que hay y lo saben


----------



## Nicors (31 Ene 2022)

Hay que tener en cuenta que Abascal tampoco se lo pone fácil (ojo a mi me parece bien) reuniéndose con lo que los progres llaman la ultraderecha europea, ya que los partidos hermanos del pp no han pactado con ellos en sus países.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Confirmado: FraCasado nos va a condenar a p$%€ hasta 2027.


----------



## Covaleda (31 Ene 2022)

kettlebell dijo:


> Me parece estupendo q las repitan, así sacarán aún menos escaños.



Exacto.
Que se acelere el inevitable proceso de desintegración de la Pp. Su tiempo ha pasado, que lo vayan asumiendo.


----------



## Funcional (31 Ene 2022)

Pues para no repetir las elecciones solo se me ocurre una solución: que voten todos a Vox.
A ver quien es el que mendiga un gobierno de coalicion.


----------



## Amraslazar (31 Ene 2022)

Mañueco está en campaña electoral. Sigue la estrategia cobarde habitual del PP de tratar de no dar miedo a los votantes de izquierdas.

Luego el Lunes siguiente a las elecciones correrá a pactar con VOX.


----------



## The5643ar (31 Ene 2022)

En las próximas elecciones generales, Yolanda Díaz, Presidenta del Gobierno con los votos de PSOE y PP.

Votar a Fracasado es aliarse con Díaz.


----------



## kabeljau (31 Ene 2022)

Se han quitado las pegatinas del 2030 y los colgajos de las solapas. ¿A causa de qué? Ojo, que de la web del Pp lo mismo, han desaparecido esos emblemas. y eso que el fraCa y la Arrimadas son del Club de la masonería de Bildelberg. ¡Qué machotes!


----------



## jose253 (31 Ene 2022)

lo que no comprendo es porque los peperos actúan de tal forma y los voxitas pierden el culo porque estos pacten con ellos. macho, mandarlos a la mierda vosotros es lo que teneis que hacer, y no al reves. un poco de dignidad, que para ser la derechita valiente falta bastante dignidad.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2022)

Los periodistas tratando de crear la realidad.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2022)

*“No se percibe ese entusiasmo que había con Ayuso en Madrid”* 

  

Criaturillas, que tiernos son, se creian que el entusiasmo era por el PP...


----------



## noseyo (31 Ene 2022)

Le están dando la mayoría a vox a no ser que esta vez digan que el pucherazo que le van a meter es demócrata como las anteriores


----------



## Alcazar (31 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Recuerdo que en su momento Rivera negó a Sánchez después de unas elecciones donde el PSOE y ciudadanos sumaban y podían formar gobierno. Con esos resultados esa era la opción más lógica, con ciudadanos controlando al PSOE y evitando que se lanzase a manos de podemos y nacionalistas. De hecho era la única suma posible esas elecciones, y Rivera creyendo que su negativa le daría más escaños hizo que se repitiesen las elecciones, como si con más escaños la cosa hubiese sido muy diferente cuando todos sabemos que aún sacando ciudadanos mejores resultados, volvería a encontrarse en la misma tesitura de que la suma más lógica sería ellos con el PSOE.
> 
> Llegaron las elecciones ¿Y qué pasó? Ciudadanos se hundió. Esas elecciones que ellos fomentaron convirtieron un partido interesante con posibilidades de futuro en una broma parlamentaria al borde de la desaparición, dejando dos únicas sumas posibles, una que casi sería un troleo político, de PP + PSOE, y la que se dio al final ( y que si no se hubiese dado nos habría llevado a unas terceras elecciones), PSOE + podemos + morralla variada.
> 
> ...



Rivera cuenta otra versión, y es que Pedro Sánchez se negó en redondo a pactar con Ciudadanos y prefirió explorar la vía Podemos+independentistas.

Yo lo veo lógico porque C's es un partido que tenía una proyección muy fuerte y corría el riesgo de comerse al PSOE, y el PSOE sabe que su única posibilidad de gobernar de ahora en adelante es de la manos de los independentistas.


----------



## Javiser (1 Feb 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Rivera cuenta otra versión, y es que Pedro Sánchez se negó en redondo a pactar con Ciudadanos y prefirió explorar la vía Podemos+independentistas.
> 
> Yo lo veo lógico porque C's es un partido que tenía una proyección muy fuerte y corría el riesgo de comerse al PSOE, y el PSOE sabe que su única posibilidad de gobernar de ahora en adelante es de la manos de los independentistas.



Esa versión es imposible porque PSOE + podemos + independentistas no sumaban, entonces, y sinceramente, Sánchez quería la presidencia más que nada en el mundo ¿Se iba a arriesgar a unas nuevas elecciones y que vox, ciudadanos y PP sumen y le quiten esa presidencia cuándo puede asegurarsela pactando con ciudadanos? Además ese era un pacto cómodo para Sánchez ( mucho más que con podemos e indepes, como hemos podido ver) y que contaba con el visto bueno de la UE .

Rivera puede decir misa, pero no es creíble, y más cuando era el el que vendió en campaña que con Sánchez no.

Además, como habría posibilidad de que ciudadanos, un partido entonces en crecimiento, se comiese al PSOE, era con unas nuevas elecciones. Como no se lo comía e iría a la sombra del PSOE y encima lo controlaría, era dejándolo cómo está y evitar unas elecciones, y para eso sólo existía la posibilidad del pacto con ciudadanos, únicamente porque no había más pactos que sumasen ( bueno, si, con el PP)


----------



## Taxis. (1 Feb 2022)

Mañueco se pasa la campaña prometiendo lo que no ha sido capaz de cumplir en sus años de gobierno.

Desde luego que el PP estaría más cómodo gobernando con el PSOE, tiene más sesgo de izquierda que este, aunque mucho me temo que su alejamiento de Vox para formar gobierno es otra promesa que caerá en saco roto a partir del día 13.

En CyL al voto de centro y derecha sólo le queda VOX.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Esa versión es imposible porque PSOE + podemos + independentistas no sumaban, entonces, y sinceramente, Sánchez quería la presidencia más que nada en el mundo ¿Se iba a arriesgar a unas nuevas elecciones y que vox, ciudadanos y PP sumen y le quiten esa presidencia cuándo puede asegurarsela pactando con ciudadanos? Además ese era un pacto cómodo para Sánchez ( mucho más que con podemos e indepes, como hemos podido ver) y que contaba con el visto bueno de la UE .
> 
> Rivera puede decir misa, pero no es creíble, y más cuando era el el que vendió en campaña que con Sánchez no.
> 
> Además, como habría posibilidad de que ciudadanos, un partido entonces en crecimiento, se comiese al PSOE, era con unas nuevas elecciones. Como no se lo comía e iría a la sombra del PSOE y encima lo controlaría, era dejándolo cómo está y evitar unas elecciones, y para eso sólo existía la posibilidad del pacto con ciudadanos, únicamente porque no había más pactos que sumasen ( bueno, si, con el PP)



El PSOE es mucho PSOE, sabía que con la derecha dividida en tres partidos tenía las de ganar y C's desinflarse si forzaba nuevas elecciones, y así ocurrió. En mi opinión fué mala cosa para los socialistas la muerte de C's porque eran el único socio nacional que podían tener. Ahora mismo el PSOE solo puede gobernar si le dan los número pero a costa de ser el lobbysta de los intereses de los independentistas en Madrid. Esa situación es insostenible, un partido no puede estar aliado con quienes quieren destruir el país que gobierna.


----------



## NormanMan (1 Feb 2022)

Desestabilizar oligarquias fallidas me nutre


----------



## WasP (1 Feb 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> ¿Esas declaraciones no son "antidemocráticas"?



No lo son cuando se trata de excluir a Bildu o a JuntsXCat, no?

Cada uno elige excluir a los que no quiere.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Feb 2022)

Si Vox supera al PP o le deja malherido en estas elecciones, Ayuso se hará con el partido, ya lo vereis. Estas elecciones las ha forzado el lumbreras de Teo para tener un exito con el que sacar músculo para tener algo que decir ante el arrollador éxito ayusista en Madrid. Eso si me preocuparía porque Ayuso puede frenar mucho


----------



## jose253 (1 Feb 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Si Vox supera al PP o le deja malherido en estas elecciones, Ayuso se hará con el partido, ya lo vereis. Estas elecciones las ha forzado el lumbreras de Teo para tener un exito con el que sacar músculo para tener algo que decir ante el arrollador éxito ayusista en Madrid. Eso si me preocuparía porque Ayuso puede frenar mucho



a ayuso la ha alimentado vox tambien. no puedes mimetizarte con alguien como ayuso. luego se presenta y te quita un 30% de voto. tienes que desenmascararla y decir a todas horas que solo es marketing, no hacerle seguidismo


----------



## Javiser (1 Feb 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El PSOE es mucho PSOE, sabía que con la derecha dividida en tres partidos tenía las de ganar y C's desinflarse si forzaba nuevas elecciones, y así ocurrió. En mi opinión fué mala cosa para los socialistas la muerte de C's porque eran el único socio nacional que podían tener. Ahora mismo el PSOE solo puede gobernar si le dan los número pero a costa de ser el lobbysta de los intereses de los independentistas en Madrid. Esa situación es insostenible, un partido no puede estar aliado con quienes quieren destruir el país que gobierna.



La derecha dividida en tres partidos si, pero en dos no es tan seguro, y a las encuestas que están saliendo ahora me remito, así que lo de hacer desaparecer a ciudadanos no es tan buena idea .


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

Vamos a tener elecciones repetidas hasta la saciedad. Se acabó el bipartidismo.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Vamos a tener elecciones repetidas hasta la saciedad. Se acabó el bipartidismo.



Ya pueden hacer mil elecciones que el resultado va a ser el mismo, se piensan que va a cambiar algo.


----------



## Taxis. (1 Feb 2022)

Mañueco no es Ayuso...
Que se ande con cuidado el PP en CyL.


----------



## Schenker (9 Feb 2022)

Patada para arriba al hilo, ya está Mañueco reculando como se esperaba:


Mañueco descarta una repetición electoral: "Soy capaz de entenderme con todo el mundo"


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Feb 2022)

Sólo queda VOX.


----------



## Nicors (9 Feb 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Patada para arriba al hilo, ya está Mañueco reculando como se esperaba:
> 
> 
> Mañueco descarta una repetición electoral: "Soy capaz de entenderme con todo el mundo"



Ya es tarde. Muchos votantes del pp se van a pasar a Vox por decir que iba a repetir elecciones. El pp de Casado desde que insultó a Abascal en la moción de censura y se ha unido con sus amigos rojos al cordón sanitario contra Vox, no ha hecho sino bajar su expectativas de voto.


----------



## Rantamplum (9 Feb 2022)

Yo no sé qué piensan los analistas de los partidos , lo de provocar elecciones al calor de los sondeos solo le salió bien a Ayuso , fue la tumba de Arthur más y de Rivera .


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Feb 2022)

Por suerte el PSOE ganará y se acaban los problemas del pp


----------



## Decipher (9 Feb 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Patada para arriba al hilo, ya está Mañueco reculando como se esperaba:
> 
> 
> Mañueco descarta una repetición electoral: "Soy capaz de entenderme con todo el mundo"



  

Puta maricona cobarde, como buen pepero.


----------



## SrPurpuron (9 Feb 2022)

Ya veremos


----------



## ppd (9 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que Abascal tampoco se lo pone fácil (ojo a mi me parece bien) reuniéndose con lo que los progres llaman la ultraderecha europea, ya que los partidos hermanos del pp no han pactado con ellos en sus países.



Es lo mejor que tiene VOX, la guerra cultural que está dando y el tirar de la ventana de Overton pa la derecha.

En lo demás, no me fio mucho de ellos, como no me fio mucho de ningún político.


----------



## ppd (9 Feb 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El PSOE es mucho PSOE, sabía que con la derecha dividida en tres partidos tenía las de ganar y C's desinflarse si forzaba nuevas elecciones, y así ocurrió. En mi opinión fué mala cosa para los socialistas la muerte de C's porque eran el único socio nacional que podían tener. Ahora mismo el PSOE solo puede gobernar si le dan los número pero a costa de ser el lobbysta de los intereses de los independentistas en Madrid. Esa situación es insostenible, un partido no puede estar aliado con quienes quieren destruir el país que gobierna.



Situación insostenible? Es lo que llevan haciendo PP y PSOE desde hace 40 años. Es más, el PSOE se encuentra muy cómodo en esa situación. Al PP le resultaba algo más difícil de justificar ante sus votantes.

Ya no recuerda usted a Aznar hablando catalán en la intimidad? Eso fue en el año 96 del siglo pasado, 25 años ya... Y seguimos igual. Bueno, quizá VOX cambie algo, veremos


----------



## Taxis. (9 Feb 2022)

PP = PSOE azul

Al votante de derechas, una vez vista la traición perpetrada por Casado y Teodorín, solo le queda VOX.


----------



## Nicors (9 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Es lo mejor que tiene VOX, la guerra cultural que está dando y el tirar de la ventana de Overton pa la derecha.
> 
> En lo demás, no me fio mucho de ellos, como no me fio mucho de ningún político.



Ídem. Pero muchos vemos a Vox como última tabla de salvación para creer en el régimen. Desde luego yo me bajo si no cumplen su programa. Los veo muy centrados en su programa y serios en los planteamientos ante un gobierno de mentirosos y prepotentes. Desde luego lo tienen todo en contra: rivales, grupos afines y medios a saco contra ellos, aunque eso les da más popularidad a Vox; mucha gente está abriendo los ojos.
Son sinceros y no temen a los medios porque los llamen ultraderecha al reunirse con sus afines europeos. La batalla cultural es importante porque la tienen ganada los rojos ante el pp, y Vox tiene que darla sin cuartel, por ejemplo hablando de la realidad de la II República y del tema preferido de la mugre: Franco.


----------

